# Coffee Machines



## JayGo

Our coffee maching just went out. I suppose timing is good considering upcoming Black Friday deals.

What are some of the preferred models out there to consider?
We aren't coffee snobbees, but we'd like our store-bought coffee to taste as good as it can. Ha ha


----------



## H12Mike

Tecnivorm Moccamaster here. You can't do better in a drip machine, in my opinion.


----------



## JayGo

@H12Mike, now that's a name for a coffee maker. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll read up on it.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

H12Mike said:


> Tecnivorm Moccamaster here. You can't do better in a drip machine, in my opinion.


I've looked at this before, but I think I recall that making less than a "Full Pot" of coffee was not it's strong suit or design intention. I'd love some feedback on this as my wife and I maybe make a 4-6 cup pot when brewing.


----------



## H12Mike

I have the one with the glass carafe and routinely make a 400ml (13 oz) batch vs the 1250 (40oz) full pot. The filter holder has a half pot setting which you use for the smaller batch size.


----------



## Thejarrod

https://youtu.be/gggDqQ5yh6o
i always enjoy the scientific approach Americas Test Kitchen uses. they also like Tecnivorm Moccamaster


----------



## JayGo

Sure looks like a lot of the reviews are overwhelmingly positive for the Technivorm KBGV Select.

Question for those of you that are into coffee more than the casual java drinker:
Is the taste difference really noticeable when you go with a coffee maker that has the "better" brewing/heating element and all of the other things that get the coffee beans to bloom more, etc...?
I've never spent more than $150 for a coffee machine. Curious if we'll really TASTE the difference.

(...and yes, I know the coffee beans play a bigger role in the taste.)


----------



## H12Mike

I think once you settle in on your bean grind size and the coffee roast you will find that it is very consistent in doing it's job of brewing the coffee. It is a quality made machine which will last for years. I have had mine for ten+ years and it still looks like the day it was purchased.


----------



## cldrunner

@Thejarrod @JayGo Thanks for the video. I am going to shame myself here that I own a $30 Mr. Coffee 12 cup programmable and a Keurig single serve. My Keurig brewed its last cup about a week ago. It was a "slow and painful cup" ending in complete failure.

It is amazing that I brew a few cups everyday and have never really put much thought into trying to have the best cup possible.

I do grind my beans (Mr Coffee)and I am mostly a medium or breakfast blend type of drinker. I need my Keurig replacement before Monday because we have family arriving for Thanksgiving. The search begins!!

This is probably going to be my Keurig replacement just because I will be at Costco on Sunday.
https://www.costco.com/keurig-k-supreme-plus-c-single-serve-coffee-maker%2c-with-15-k-cup-pods.product.100675784.html


----------



## JayGo

@cldrunner, no shame at all in the $30 maker if it suffices, right? Besides, we've all had one of those.

On another note, in chatting about coffee makers at work, my wife learned that her assistant owns one of these Moccamasters. She loves the thing, so the wife is all about it now.
I'm really hoping this thing drops a few bucks in the coming week or two on a Black Friday or Christmas sale. Looks like the lowest price I'm finding is $350 for the KBGV model. Anyone found it cheaper?


----------



## H12Mike

Check Seattle Coffee Gear they sometimes have equipment sales.


----------



## Phids

cldrunner said:


> I do grind my beans (Mr Coffee)and I am mostly a medium or breakfast blend type of drinker. I need my Keurig replacement before Monday because we have family arriving for Thanksgiving. The search begins!!
> 
> This is probably going to be my Keurig replacement just because I will be at Costco on Sunday.
> https://www.costco.com/keurig-k-supreme-plus-c-single-serve-coffee-maker%2c-with-15-k-cup-pods.product.100675784.html


This is probably too late for you, but the best coffee machine I have bought is this Keurig:

https://www.keurig.com/Home-Coffee-Makers/K-Duo-Plus%E2%84%A2-Single-Serve-%26-Carafe-Coffee-Maker/p/K-Duo-Plus-Single-Serve-Carafe-Coffee-Maker:Matte%20Black_color

It solves the major dilemma presented by most Keurigs: how to enjoy the convenience of a single-serve machine while also enjoying a big pot when you need to brew for a crowd. I've been using mine for a little over a year now, and it's been pretty fantastic.


----------



## PNW_George

I bought a Bonavita 8 Cup Coffee Maker, One-Touch Pour Over Brewing with Thermal Carafe, SCA Certified, Stainless Steel (BV1900TS) 4 years ago but rarely use it. I have an Espresso machine I use daily and only bring the coffee maker out when hosting a dinner or party.

The Bonavita had good reviews when I bought it but if I was to start drinking coffee regularly again I would consider getting a Technivorm.

I think a good grinder is as important and prefer freshly ground beans when I brew. We have a local company by the name of Baratza that makes excellent coffee grinders. They aren't cheap either but have refurbished grinders on occasion and that is how I bought mine.


----------



## cldrunner

Phids said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do grind my beans (Mr Coffee)and I am mostly a medium or breakfast blend type of drinker. I need my Keurig replacement before Monday because we have family arriving for Thanksgiving. The search begins!!
> 
> This is probably going to be my Keurig replacement just because I will be at Costco on Sunday.
> https://www.costco.com/keurig-k-supreme-plus-c-single-serve-coffee-maker%2c-with-15-k-cup-pods.product.100675784.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably too late for you, but the best coffee machine I have bought is this Keurig:
> 
> https://www.keurig.com/Home-Coffee-Makers/K-Duo-Plus%E2%84%A2-Single-Serve-%26-Carafe-Coffee-Maker/p/K-Duo-Plus-Single-Serve-Carafe-Coffee-Maker:Matte%20Black_color
> 
> It solves the major dilemma presented by most Keurigs: how to enjoy the convenience of a single-serve machine while also enjoying a big pot when you need to brew for a crowd. I've been using mine for a little over a year now, and it's been pretty fantastic.
Click to expand...

@Phids I agree. You were right. I bought the keurig-k-supreme-plus yesterday at Costco. I really did not have time for shopping around and comparing models because family is rolling into town today for the holidays. I will say one of the reason I was drawn to this was the 78 oz capacity. I like the ability that it has to change temps and strength. If I am about to head out the door I really like the idea of a little hotter coffee in the car for the ride. My old Keurig made a loud noise when the pump ran so in hindsight I am really thankful it died and I was able to upgrade.


----------



## JayGo

For anyone curious or interested, I bought a Moccamaster.
I've never had hotter homemade coffee. &#128293;
I don't claim to be a coffee connoisseur, but I immediately noticed it was super smooth coffee.
I didn't like the $350 price tag, but my wife pushed me over the edge. Very happy with it.


----------



## H12Mike

Welcome to the "rabbit hole" of coffee drinking. Next step is a good local roaster and of course a burr grinder.


----------



## H12Mike

Welcome to the "rabbit hole" of coffee drinking. Next step is a good local roaster and of course a burr grinder.


----------



## cldrunner

@JayGo Which Model? Coffee envy on a lawn forum! :lol:


----------



## g-man

H12Mike said:


> Welcome to the "rabbit hole" of coffee drinking. Next step is a good local roaster and of course a burr grinder.


The next step is buying green beans and roasting at home.


----------



## JayGo

I wound getting the KBGV Select. I did their "which machine is right for you" little quiz thing and of course that's the one they recommended. The expensive one. &#129315;

And yep, I'm considering digging in deeper and looking at grinders and the never ending process of tasting different beans, etc...


----------

